# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Cuatro lagos de España donde bañarse en agua dulce

## Jonasino

> Sanabria, Carucedo, Bañolas y Ruidera. Por si el agua salada no te gusta, te proponemos 4 lagos aptos para el baño en España, quizá los mejores, para que puedas nadar y refrescarte feliz como una nutria.
> 
> No es necesario volar a Tenerife para poder bañarse. Además de las piscinas, los lagos ofrecen una natural y dulce alternativa al salado del mar. Además, tienen la ventaja de que suelen ser menos concurridos, y que no tendrás que decantarte por una sola opción en la eterna dicotomía turística playa o montaña.
> Lago de Sanabria
> 
> Este lago de origen glaciar es el mayor de la Península Ibérica, y uno de los mayores de Europa. Se encuentra en la provincia de Zamora, a unos 12 km de Puebla de Sanabria, dentro del Parque Natural Lago de Sanabria y alrededores.
> 
> El Lago de Sanabria tiene varias playas de arena y piedras donde está permitido el baño: Custa Llago, Viquiella, Los Arenales de Vigo, Los Enanos, El Pato y El Folgoso. Además, en los alrededores, hay numerosos campings, merenderos, alquiler de barcas o piraguas
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.liligo.es/magazine-viajes...lce-65313.html

----------

titobcn (13-sep-2015)

----------

